# Best Gun and Scope Combo for under $750



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking to get a new rifle for coyote hunting, but want the best for a decent price so I figured i'd ask those that know. 
Any Suggestions?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Rem 700ADL W/Leupold VX-II 3-9x40.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

SAVAGE MOD 11;;; AS FAR AS A SCOPE: GO TO CABELAS.COM AND LOOK AT THE NEW CABELAS TACTICAL SCOPE. IT IS NEW FOR THIS YEAR. I HAVEN'T HEARD ANY FEED BACK ON IT, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A DECENT DEAL.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

It's according to what you consider "decent " priced. I just recently purchase a Stevens model 10. (it's actually a Savage) from Gander mountain for $279.00 plus tax. It shoots really good groups. It isn't nothing pretty but that's not what I'm looking for when I want something for hunting. I took it apart, did a little tinkering with the trigger and camo painted the whole thing. Don't have to worry about those dings and scratches and being it's a 22-250 I know it will put down those dogs.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna go ahead and check out all of these. Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

3 weeks ago i bought a wood stock 204 ruger for $459, i also bought a BSA catseye scope because i had a limited budget but i got all this for under $650 and i really like it...


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

YOu can get a LEAPERS scope for under a hundred dollars with a Illuminated cross hairs. 6-14x50 at cheaperthandirt.com. This scope is a great item I own one my self I was out hunting foryotes one day. When I seen one running down this draw. I took after it in the jeep. My gun fell to the floor and had to be bouncing around for atleast ten to fifteen minutes. I pulled the gun out latter that day as to my amazement it was dead on where I had it prier to all this.

P.S. Yes I did get that yote.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

i wouldn't put one of those cabelas "tactical" jobs on a G-D cap gun, or any other cheap scope for that matter.

first off, if you buy something, you want to have confidence with it on the first day... when i comes to scopes, you need confidence for life...
i choose leupold, but there are many others, that will do just fine.

where a lot of people go wrong, is with rings and bases.. put some money there, dont get anything that does anything fancy, like help you adjust your scope, you want strength.

with the firearm, i dare not say... there at least a dozen good guns available in the 4-500 range... 
savage has been coming on strong the last few years.. but ive seen problems at our gun shop with the detachable mags on their cheaper models. Remington has always been a logical choice.. and their adl models are fairly accurate and will last forever
one company to really look closely at is tika, their products are VERY light,
and guarantee accuracy.. the bolts are smooth like butter, and they are extreemly ergonomic. my 450$ tikka , stock, has outshot my 799$ Remington sendero since it was taken out of the box.. and ive heard this is not uncommon.
My favorite coyote setup has no detachable magazine, and it would only be better i think if it did. fumbling with shells in 10deg. weather is foolish.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

most any gun is capible of hitting a coyote further out than you are able to hold the crosshairs steady.. put the money in a scope..
if you like bullet drop compensators, get the "Mil dot", or new LRD.
its easy to use and you dont have to mess around with turning dials when you should be pulling the trigger.
EXAMPLE:
Leupold vx II with the new varmint long range reticle 3-9x40...329.99

and im sure you could get it cheaper..
mounts: 
leupold one piece base and rings24.99/24.99.... thats 50.00

gun.....that leaves $370 for the weapon... that can get a few different savages and the remington 700 adl.... if you shop around


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s55/Bannysfire/guntwo.jpg


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

id go with the ruger mkII ultralight and a barska swat rifle scope


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

WIUHunter said:


> Looking to get a new rifle for coyote hunting, but want the best for a decent price so I figured i'd ask those that know.
> Any Suggestions?


What type of terrain are you hunting? This will tell me what your range might be. Will you be hunting at night under the moon? Will you be hunting at night with lights? Are you targeting coyotes mostly, or are there alot of fox around too?

Fill me in and I'll make a few suggestions.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> What type of terrain are you hunting? This will tell me what your range might be. Will you be hunting at night under the moon? Will you be hunting at night with lights? Are you targeting coyotes mostly, or are there alot of fox around too?
> 
> Fill me in and I'll make a few suggestions.


Yeah no prob... I'm from east central illinois and virtually all of my hunting ground is farm land. Harvested corn and bean fields... There are goverment acre ditches running through alot of the fields and I have seen coyote dens along the ditch banks and even scared a few up while pheasant hunting so I know they are out there. There is very little cover other than your occasional fence row or large bush. This is some of the flattest land in the midwest with very few hills and if there is a hill or two, they aren't more than a few feet tall.

While I'm typing I might as well point out that i have been using a Primos "HotDog" to do my calling. Has anyone else tried the called... I think the distressed cottontail sounds real good but not sure if I like the howls and barks. I'm interested to know what you thought...Thanks for all the help fellas.
WIUhunter


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Rem 700ADL W/Leupold VX-II 3-9x40.


 :withstupid:

I'm going to throw the Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40 and Nikon Buckmaster 3-9x40 in there as well. Both are LOTS of glass for the money. :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

WIUHunter.

Are you hunting at night? Are there alot of fox around? I'll assume not since you did'nt mention anything about these things. I guess I'd suggest a .223 with a 3-9x40 placed on top. The .223 is a great rifle out to 300yds and possibly farther with practice. 
You could get a higher powered scope if ya wanted but the 3-9 power is more than enough for your area unless you think 3-400yd shots will be common. And if you think 3-400yd shots will be common, I'd step it up to a .22-250 or .243 . The .243 shoots a bit heavier bullet and that equals better bullistic co-efficients at longer ranges.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I have been really debating whether to go the .223 or 22-250 route. As far as hunting I don't do any hunting at night so that shouldn't be an issue. As far as foxes go, I have seen a few driving around at night but I am guessing that the vast majority of what I'll see will be coyotes... Thanks again for all the help I've been checking out these different rifles and scopes and you guys know your predator rifles :beer:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

check out CZ they make beautiful little rifles on a perfect mini mauser action for about 450. you can get a ruger for about that to. not a big fan of remingtons but theres millions of em out there for a reason. dont skimp on the glass, it seems like anything under 200 is an iffy proposition. i think leupolds vx1 and burris fullfield 2 are good stuff for the price


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

WIUHunter, when you say decent price, I guess that's relative to each hunter. I agree with Imajeep's observation on the Tikka and Remington rifles. I have one of each, both in .223. I handload and have tried many different bullet types and weights, and same with the powders.

I find no matter what bullet or powder I use, the Tikka shoots just a little bit better groups than the Remington. Each has it's advantage. I like the Tikka because of the detachable magazine but find the pistol grip is too bulky. The Remington is just a nicer fitting, nicer handling gun. Both, however, are decent priced, although I paid about $100 Canadian more for the Remington.

As for scopes, the last one I bought was a 3200 Bushnell Elite. I considered a Leupold but the eye relief was too long for me. It's mounted on the Remington, a 4-12 power that set on 5 power.

Most of the coyotes I take are from 50-80 yards, some closer, some farther, so having a gun for 300-plus yard shots isn't necessary. Besides, I couldn't hit anything that far away no matter what caliber I'd use LOL so the .223 is fine for my type of hunting. With 50-grain Speer TNTs loaded to 3165 fps pelt damage is minimal in most cases, with the bullet often not even exiting.

What's nearly as much fun as shooting a new rifle is getting opinions from other yote hunters on this site and hearing about their experiences with the various guns and scopes. Good luck, shoot straight.

As for scopes


----------



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Check out the Tikka's and go to www.swfa.com and look into the close out on Nikons, can't beat the price for a decent scope.


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

I figured I'd post here as well since I have some similar questions.

I am looking at guns and scopes. I am interested in something like a .22 Hornet, .19 Calhoon, .204 Ruger, or .223 at the biggest. Most likely not the Calhoon, as that doesn't have factory ammo (at least for now). I once considered .22 Mag, but that seems to most likely be a bit light, but the jury isn't out on that yet.

My range is most likely to be 50-150 yards, most likely coming in at 75-100 yards. I don't think more than 4x or maybe 6x would be necessary, and a variable just adds more cost and more parts to go wrong. I would probably be shooting at dawn/dusk, so need something on the bright side.

I am wondering if a 30mm would be better for the low light conditions. I don't really want anything bigger than maybe 32 or 35 lens, with 40 being the top if it is a really good deal. I like the compactness, and am thinking the 30mm body would help let a little more light through.

What do people think of the red-dot type of sights?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

on red dots, i dont like em for hunting, but they do have thyere place. what about a 2-7 power? that would seem about right for your description. at 2 power its about as fast anything, and the high end will still give you some long range precision. on the guns, i had a hornet, and i loved it, but i had to handload for it, and factory ammo is to expensive for me. thats why i got a 223, all the cheap, high quality ammo i can shoot, and its got range without ruining pelts, even foxes. when i said i had to handload for the hornet, i had to neck size only and seat my bullets out to keep it shooting. ive heard that a lot of hornet chambers are cut with plenty of excess, making these practices necessary. i havent yet shot a 204 but i like the ballistics.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a 22 Mag but I wish I had a centerfire like a .223. I have a Bushnell 1.5-4x scope on it and would not take shots past 100 yards with it. I will be using this gun for Coyote but I hope I can get them in real close say within 60 yards and then I feel I can put them down!?


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

My buddy just got a Remington XR-100 in .204 with bases, rings, and scope he only has about 750 into it. Course the scope was cheap but it seems to shoot ok. Only downfall is the xr-100 is only a single shot but he already has a .223 so he doens't have to worry about it.

Justin


----------

